# The cruel return to "normal" life



## WanderLost Radical (Dec 28, 2016)

So I did it, after 14 months away from home, I returned. I was pretty excited, I mean... getting to see my family, my friends and the world I used to know!! Sounds great, right?

I had plans: spending the first few weeks meeting up with friends, drinking beers and reminding ourselves of the old times, catching up with the news. Oh, that was fun!

Then christmas time with the family! WOOH! Seeing all the cousins, and shit! More food in a meal than what I used to eat in 2 days!! YUM!!

Then after christmas time, time to find a job. Already got a couple gigs lined up for after the holidays. FINALLY SOME MONEY!! I can buy all that shit I wanted! Albums, food, patches, bibs, etc!

Sounds great, right? Well fuck that. Travelling made me forget. While I was out there, I forgot what made me wanna pack my shit and leave. How I used to feel in this insane shitshow they call society. I'm what? 3 weeks in, and I'm already sick of it! And the fact is, it's even worse! Because in those 14 months, I gained experiences. Experiences that made me become someone else. Someone else that they can't relate to, they haven't lived it!!

Sick of all those dumbasses who can't even GRASP the idea that some people would wanna wear what they like, instead of what makes them look "cool" (oh, the shit I've heard on christmas time... ), or the people don't give a shit about each other, unless it's to make them feel good, or look good on social medias. They really can't fathom doing anything outside the box! "You got no choice!" I got told. Well you know what? If you're willing to deal with the risk and the consequences, you always got a choice! "Come on! That makes no sense!" To you it doesn't, I added.

I was sick of all that, and I still am. My plan was to work until August, then leave again to travel Canada and Australia. I hope I'll find the strength to do it that long...

Rant out!


----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 28, 2016)

Sounds like a matter of money more than anything... I'm guessing you spent all your money out on the road, so you returned to family because you were broke... Stay at a shelter and save for a used van or truck with a shell... If you had a vehicle to live in, you'd never have to go back home. And you would never feel like you had no other option than return home

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Dec 28, 2016)

I did spend my money on my overseas part of my trip. Then travelled North America broke for another 7 months. Im totally fine with being broke. But I wanna go back overseas. I'll need money for that. So I need a job. I already have my own place in a different city than the one I grew up in. It's just the society we're in that pisses the fuck out of me.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Dec 28, 2016)

I don't think it's physical home that bothers him, as much as everything that surrounds you when you return. I'm feeling the same, and I do after every big stint away from where I grew up for 3/4 of my life. It's great in some ways. You don't worry about not having a roof over your head, don't have to worry about food, you know people, you know the place, etc... But something is just _off._

I think it's because you get such a huge concentration of experiences in such a little amount of time, compared to those who generally live routine, day after day, experiencing small variations, waiting for weekends, the "big game!" and all that. It's like phasing in and out of time to a point where you can't just slide back on in without some rough interference. 

I love being home in many ways. Seeing my family, especially my dog... But after each time I leave and come back, I feel as though I left my true self somewhere on the road, and i'm somehow stepping into someone elses life. It's a really strange feeling. I find it hard to identify with most everyone... And trying to approach females after meeting such cool, interesting people on the road? Man, they're so bloody boring! Facebooks full of selfies and maybe one or two from a day hike to the local mountains. Gah. 

Anyways. Yea.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 28, 2016)

WanderLost Radical said:


> So I did it, after 14 months away from home, I returned. I was pretty excited, I mean... getting to see my family, my friends and the world I used to know!! Sounds great, right?
> 
> I had plans: spending the first few weeks meeting up with friends, drinking beers and reminding ourselves of the old times, catching up with the news. Oh, that was fun!
> 
> ...



That sucks man. I'd encourage you to leave again.. why stay if you are not happy?


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Dec 28, 2016)

Renegade said:


> That sucks man. I'd encourage you to leave again.. why stay if you are not happy?



First, because it's winter, and travelling in Canada during the winter is fucking hard, pedestrian bridges are closed, shoulders are full of snow, it's fucking 30 degrees below outside, etc. 

But most of all because I want to save up money to keep travelling overseas. Much harder to travel without a penny over there. They don't waste anything, and if I'm in such a foreign land, I wanna see what it has to offer, as cultural experiences. And that costs money. Plane tickets as well!!

I need a job, but can't stand the thought of having one...


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 29, 2016)

I feel ya dude, I'm 43, wife's 46 and the family still think we're just going through an awkward phase and will one day return to normality ! this is after 25 years of travelling and being most definitely different to the mainstream... 

best advice I can give is keep the visits short coz for sure they fuck with your head - you gotta give them some of your time because after all they cared for you from birth but it's hard as hell - all the personal achievements you made in those 14 months count for NOTHING in the straight world...



Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 29, 2016)

I call it spiritual dwarfism.. Not a spiritualist by any right, but it's more or less the picture I have in my head when I think about 'normies' and the money life... Like too many trees in one little patch of soil, growing slow and and scraggly, their limbs twist and knot together in this slow motion aquatic-like flight for the open air and sunlight, the older ones always winning out. Likewise... Seems like everyone always trying to work their fingers into yer arse and time your pulse, in the housey life. No one minds their business, and I guess when everyone's living that close together on one little patch of dirt all their damn lives it would be kind of impossible to know how to mind their own. There are exceptions... and it isn't like it is the living indoors itself that is the problem... It's just extremely difficult finding the right circumstances and the right space for any kind of long term residence, because of the nature of society's inevitable progression towards collectivism and the hive-mind mentality and the degradation of the sovereignty and dignity and sanctity of being an individual that takes place in proportion to population growth and the artificial scarcity that is going on.

I hear you dude. Kudos for trying, and for sticking to your guns.


----------



## Notmyname (Dec 29, 2016)

OutsideYourWorld said:


> I don't think it's physical home that bothers him, as much as everything that surrounds you when you return. I'm feeling the same, and I do after every big stint away from where I grew up for 3/4 of my life. It's great in some ways. You don't worry about not having a roof over your head, don't have to worry about food, you know people, you know the place, etc... But something is just _off._
> 
> I think it's because you get such a huge concentration of experiences in such a little amount of time, compared to those who generally live routine, day after day, experiencing small variations, waiting for weekends, the "big game!" and all that. It's like phasing in and out of time to a point where you can't just slide back on in without some rough interference.
> 
> ...


The bit about girls is too fucking true. I used to thing road chicks were too crazy and not my type. Now I would rather have that than some boring ass basic bitch who keeps telling me to stay home cause the road is dangerous.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Dec 29, 2016)

I've tried talking to girls I was friends with back before I started traveling or even before the army... But no matter how I try, I just can't think of anything interesting to talk about with them. I was talking to one decent girl the other day i've known for 10 years or so... When I asked her if she ever listened to music that she'd be cool dying to, she just never replied.
That's not even a weird question in my mind. I didn't even get to get to that point.

Man.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 29, 2016)

I can understand that. We are a little spoiled here in America with the south land we can travel all year .. I did not not realize you were up in Canada.. best of luck to you my friend, I hope all your future travels are prosperous


----------



## ev wood (Dec 31, 2016)

I moved "home" after traveling for a few years a few months ago, and yes it's challenging. The main thing is definitely try not to live with your parents, and that's advice I give to pretty much any adult - they're used to you being their kid and it's difficult for them to see you otherwise even though you are clearly no longer a child. I love my family, but I cannot live with them, our lifestyles are completely different. 
Secondly, life just isn't going to be what it was before you left, and why should it be? You left because you wanted something more / different, now you've changed in some fundamental ways and for the most part won't fit in with your social groups like you used to. It's a little sad at first but it sounds like you think their lifestyle is just as silly and weird as they probably think yours is (I was pinned as the 'weird/wild friend before I just stopped calling anyone back). Of course there will be those golden friends with whom nothing ever changes, but they are a minority and very special people. On the plus side, those that you don't fit with anymore will give you more time to pursue things you really want, and meet people who share the same interests. 
Last, make sure you find a job you will actually like dedicating nine months of your life to. You can already live broke, so accept less pay from a small business that brings in like-minded folk because if you don't like the place you're spending your days you'll just leave again before you've reached your money saving goal, and as we all know there's no sense whatsoever in making yourself miserable for cash. 

Traveling makes you good at being lonely, don't lose that, sometimes home is the most isolating place in the world, but you can do it, and Europe sounds amazing. Good luck!


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jan 2, 2017)

To the amazing person with wise words above, thanks for that... I guess I was needing to hear those things from somebody and it kinda made my day reading it. Right on, ev. 100%. Cheers.


----------



## ev wood (Jan 3, 2017)

Rob Nothing said:


> To the amazing person with wise words above, thanks for that... I guess I was needing to hear those things from somebody and it kinda made my day reading it. Right on, ev. 100%. Cheers.


Ah shucks, thanks man, glad I could help.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 3, 2017)

ev wood said:


> I moved "home" after traveling for a few years a few months ago, and yes it's challenging. The main thing is definitely try not to live with your parents, and that's advice I give to pretty much any adult - they're used to you being their kid and it's difficult for them to see you otherwise even though you are clearly no longer a child. I love my family, but I cannot live with them, our lifestyles are completely different.
> Secondly, life just isn't going to be what it was before you left, and why should it be? You left because you wanted something more / different, now you've changed in some fundamental ways and for the most part won't fit in with your social groups like you used to. It's a little sad at first but it sounds like you think their lifestyle is just as silly and weird as they probably think yours is (I was pinned as the 'weird/wild friend before I just stopped calling anyone back). Of course there will be those golden friends with whom nothing ever changes, but they are a minority and very special people. On the plus side, those that you don't fit with anymore will give you more time to pursue things you really want, and meet people who share the same interests.
> Last, make sure you find a job you will actually like dedicating nine months of your life to. You can already live broke, so accept less pay from a small business that brings in like-minded folk because if you don't like the place you're spending your days you'll just leave again before you've reached your money saving goal, and as we all know there's no sense whatsoever in making yourself miserable for cash.
> 
> Traveling makes you good at being lonely, don't lose that, sometimes home is the most isolating place in the world, but you can do it, and Europe sounds amazing. Good luck!


I can definitely agree with this, plus moving back in with parents/family makes it that much more difficult and strenuous when you do decide to go back on the road. Same with a job that sucks, with me I ended up going to a bar basically every time I finished a shift of washing dishes. I ended up saving hardly any money cause getting drunk after every shift was about the only way I could tolerate it most of the time.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jan 3, 2017)

kokomojoe said:


> I ended up saving hardly any money cause getting drunk after every shift was about the only way I could tolerate it most of the time.



I was the same before I started travelling. That's actually what got me to quit everything and leave. Now I'm fighting hard not to get back to the same guy I used to be. My job wasn't the problem, though. I liked it. I just... wasn't happy. I guess some people arent meant to be sedentary...


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm at home recovering from an injury. I.worked my ass off all spring and summer and fall, hoping to travel for the winter, then with 2 weeks left in the work season(layoff time is dec-Feb) I dislocated my shoulder. So now I'm laid off, hurting and can't travel for at least another month, and that's when the work season starts. So I will have to work.so I can look after my wife and dog. Shooting for a 1-2 week trainhop trip before work, but GTA see what happens. ........


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 4, 2017)

zipty6425 said:


> Sounds like a matter of money more than anything... I'm guessing you spent all your money out on the road, so you returned to family because you were broke... Stay at a shelter and save for a used van or truck with a shell... If you had a vehicle to live in, you'd never have to go back home. And you would never feel like you had no other option than return home
> 
> Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!



That's what I did. I have a truck with most of my stuff in it that I call home. I still work for a while, save money, and put my truck in storage, Don a backpack, and hit the road for a while. Storage is cheap, and I always have a "home"/vehicle to go back to. Then again, I have a seasonal job that I choose to go back to every summer, and that requires a vehicle.

Personally, I think that is the best way to travel and have a "normal" life at the same time. I do like going home sometimes to visit family and friends, but shit, that gets old reaaaalllyy quick. Do what makes you happy, always.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 6, 2017)

"Cause cats get caught up in the science of the come up!" -Pretty sure I heard that in a rap song once. Do what you need to do I say, but always try to avoid having needlepoint vision with things. Living at home and working a shit job ain't the only way to get overseas. I know its cold in Canadia right now but if you can get your ass to AZ there's a decent chance you could work up ticket money in a few weeks or so. American money is worth 25% more anyways... There's a lot of romanticism about being a broke traveler but personally I like getting paid to go places.


----------

